#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-06
<seattlegaucho> who posted the add for the podcast hw? It looks like it has been removed from craigslist … anyone?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-07
<androidbruce> #gslug
<bkerensa> wish valorie would join us too
<bkerensa> :D
<shannonlucas> valorie: bkerensa is trying to get the Oregon channel population to beat the California channel's :p
<shannonlucas> Anyone have any experience with the System76 laptops?
<ievans3024> i got free stickers from them once
<ievans3024> i also applied to a customer support position for them, but never got a response back
<ievans3024> but i assume you've got a question about the hardware
<shannonlucas> :-p
<shannonlucas> It's getting time to replace my old laptop, and I was considering them as an option
<ievans3024> and a good one, at that
<shannonlucas> Biggest complaint I saw with the Serval was battery life being really short
<ievans3024> yeah, a lot of power/battery technologies are developed by the manufacturers and (from what i understand) rarely shared between computer manufacturers
<shannonlucas> Found a rant by someone about how they don't provide their drivers for other distros.
<ievans3024> if you only intend on using ubuntu and you aren't concerned with software freedom, then i guess that wouldn't be such a big deal
<ievans3024> funny to me though that they would be using hardware that doesn't work on the drivers provided in ubuntu
<shannonlucas> My bigger concern is more along the lines of how long they would continue to maintain their drivers (which are open source)
<shannonlucas> My old ThinkPad still has great driver support, but it uses baseline Intel parts for everything.
<ievans3024> same as my sony
<ievans3024> good luck with your computer purchase, whatever it turns out to be
<shannonlucas> Thanks. I'll probably just agonize over it a few weeks and then just stick with what I have for a while longer. :p
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-08
<anjilslaire> my local ISP just switched me from a static IP to PPoE and cut my connection from ~30mb real DL speed to ~3mb real
<anjilslaire> and says its what all local retailers are providing, after "extensive market research"
<anjilslaire> for $48 month
<anjilslaire> gee, thanks  for giving me notice.
<anjilslaire> and thats on a fiber connection
<anjilslaire> I just called my local cable provider, and switched to their 10mb cable bundled to my TV, and it's only $32 for the internet half
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-09
<shannonlucas> HP is going to release webOS as open source.
<shannonlucas> http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/hp-to-contribute-webos-to-open-source-nyse-hpq-1596936.htm
<bkerensa> yeah I just blogged about that
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> token gesture at best
<bkerensa> and the press release is somewhat laughable
<shannonlucas> Yeah, just saw your post
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-12-06
<Slyfooker> ahhh, home sweet home
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-12-07
<valorie> ok......
<ErichEickmeyer> lol
<valorie> ErichEickmeyer: are you another kubuntu user?
<valorie> I see you're on quassel
<ErichEickmeyer> At the moment, I am. I do dual-boot between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, depending on my mood.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I mean, it's all ubuntu
<ErichEickmeyer> Very true.
<valorie> but you mean Unity and kub?
<ErichEickmeyer> Yep. Between Unity and KDE.
